

America's Top Public High Schools - tokenadult
http://www.newsweek.com/id/201160/?q=2009/rank/101

======
tokenadult
See also the list of "The Public Elites," high schools with stringent entrance
requirements, ranked separately.

<http://www.newsweek.com/id/137421/page/1>

My high school alma mater is nowhere on either list.

